# solar oven plans



## Zman41 (Apr 3, 2012)

does anyone have any solar oven plans? been very interested in the idea of building my own solar oven and wanted to look over different plans for the 1 that will work for me.


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*this might help*



Zman41 said:


> does anyone have any solar oven plans? been very interested in the idea of building my own solar oven and wanted to look over different plans for the 1 that will work for me.


this might help


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I am allso looking at building a solar oven, A set of plans I'll try attaching here dont know if it'll work I'm about puter illiterate, just tried attechments on another thread and didnt work. Nope, didnt work said invalid file, frustrateing, sorry.


----------



## Zman41 (Apr 3, 2012)

What might help? there is no link?


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*the embedded pdf file*



Zman41 said:


> What might help? there is no link?


Use the embedded pdf fie I attached to my reply


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Drumrunner said:


> this might help


We are in the planning stages of a solar oven also. Will make sure to read this. Thanks for posting!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

http://solarcooking.org/plans/


----------

